# Baby blue tang behavior



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Got it from NAFB on sunday and she is in quarantine right now

this fish has been exhibiting some very strange behavior that is leading me to believe that she is not ok. For instance:

1.) she will rub/tried to attach it self against the LR/power head in the aquarium like she is scratching. Possible parasites?? No visual signs of ick.

2.) Also, she likes to go inverted and sideways and lay under LR for long periods of time.

3.) She never comes out for feeding either

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I wouldn't stress out:

1. Blue Hippo tangs are very susceptible to skin conditions and parasites such as ich. The best solution is quarantine, like you are doing.

2. Very common for blue tangs, especially when stressed out from travel. I was in SUM once when he got in a fresh shipment, and they were all rammed in a corner stacked on top of each other laying sideways, about 30 of them. It was hillarious- I told the kids they were playing rugby. A few days later I was back in the store and most of them were swimming around like nothing was wrong. They will also lay down on the bottom to rest even once they are used to their new home. This is normal behaviour for the fish.

3. She is probably just stressed out. Just put on some Michael Buble, and tell her to stop watching Dr. Phil.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> I wouldn't stress out:
> 
> 3. She is probably just stressed out. Just put on some Michael Buble, and tell her to stop watching Dr. Phil.


Thanks K. I will try to play also Russian national anthem

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

What are you doing for QT? Hyposalinity? Or just monitoring it?
Copper?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think just monitoring, because Coral beauty had ich simptons ( not sure) for two evenings and already it is OK for the 3 days

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Blue tangs are also a little bit more shy, and love to hide in between narrow corridors etc. - even if it means they are almost upside down.

Perfectly normal.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*Garlic*

I read somewhere that feeding fresh minced garlic can help boost the immune system of your fish and this is especially helpful for helping battle ich. Just make sure its really small, so they can eat it!

This is not a permanent solution and doesn't get rid of ich, but at least help poor fish feel a little better and contain the ich.

Playing Russian national anthem can also work, but you have to dose with vodka first 

Sorry to hear about your fish! GL

-JMB


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Blue Tangs will rub it's body against other objects when it has parasites o. It's skin. Since it is in QT, definitely treat him properly before adding it to DT. Make sure your DT is free of the same parasites.


----------

